# IDRU when living abroad



## max_stirner (6 Mar 2021)

Hello,

If a non-Irish customer of AIB has been contacted from the IRDU debt concerning a debt of about 3,000 Euros, then what action can be taken if the customer hasn't lived in Ireland since 2016, now lives elsewhere in Europe (not the UK), has not been in contact with AIB for two years, has not paid anything into the AIB account for two years, has not opened the account for two years, has destroyed all AIB cards, and will 100% never travel to Ireland again? 

Thank you,
Max.


----------



## Introuble83 (6 Mar 2021)

what will likely happen ? Very little . What should happen ? Get the person to make a payment arrangement of a nominal value over an extended term . Is it worth even thinking  about for the sake of 3k ?


----------

